# Making a Welder's Third Hand



## JR49 (Jan 17, 2018)

So I made a third hand that looks kinda like the pic below but mine has a piece of 1" square re-bar welded to the top of the horizontal portion for weight, but also as a good spot for the work clamp in case I use it to complete the welding circuit.  The whole thing is steel, and I ground the sides of the re-bar, where the work clamp will go, as well as the 3 contact points to a shinny finish for good electrical contact.  Now I'm wondering if coating the contact surfaces with bronze brazing will improve the conductance to the work- piece.  I'm also thinking of putting a continuous bead of bronze from work clamp spot to the point that touches the work- piece.  Being a cheapskate, I wanted to do this all with material I had on hand, as opposed to buying an expensive chunk of copper.  All opinions appreciated. Don't be kind, if you think the steel will work just as well as the bronze, or any other ideas, speak up.  Thanks,   JR49


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 17, 2018)

Whatever you make to get help doing a job is a third hand , but the weighted type is a welders third hand. Welding requires many hands fixtures , positioners .  Nice build on yours. I use to use vise grips clamped to heavy angle , wasn't doing enough welding to warrant a home made one. But seeing yours I will next time I'm welding.


----------



## brino (Jan 17, 2018)

I have never used one....it's still on my to-do list.

Jody has some thoughts:
http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/third-hand.html
He suggests Silicon-Bronze tips in that video.

...and another one....with some repetition.....
http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/welding-tools-third-hand.html

-brino


----------



## dlane (Jan 17, 2018)

Ive seen those for small parts but I prefer clamps, less cooling shrink


----------



## coherent (Jan 18, 2018)

I made 3-4 some time back all different sizes. They work great!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 14, 2019)

Here’s mine. The legs are adjustable. I found the nut and bolt on the rail road tracks many years ago.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 14, 2019)

That works!
It’s on my list


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 15, 2019)

Here’s acouple I made awhile ago. Used stuff laying around. For tips I used OA welding tips and some old mig gun tips. Made ones for low profile work and the other two are for bigger/taller stuff. Great helpers!


----------

